# Sex Toy Recommendations...?



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Well....I did it. I left my husband. I meet with a lawyer tonight and I will be filing for divorce next week. 

With that all said, I have toys of my own, that I have needed to use by myself for quite some time. Since I wont be jumping right into bed with someone else, it's all I've got. 

I needed to hide most of them from him. He only knows of 2 (I have over a dozen). But its time to retire them and start new. So now that I am free....what is out there??? 

I know I could go online, and look myself, but I am asking if any of you know or would personally recommend any. 

TIA!


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.lelo.com/


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife prefers her Hustler Devilish Darling, it's a good size, hits her g-spot, has 5 or 6 speeds, and is relatively powerful for a battery-powered toy. It does go through batteries quickly, though.

She was looking at a Hitachi Magic Wand, and thought it was just too much...


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know what to recommend because it's hard to recommend something that you may have already tried and retired.

My wife only had two toys. Her favorite was/is a massive dildo about 10 inches long and proportionally thick. It was molded after a male porn stars member. 
She never liked vibrators. She said they were too over stimulating to the point of discomfort.

Really, it all depends on what you like going on down there.


----------



## Oddity (Jul 18, 2013)

Njoy pure wand??? We've played with a bit and she's enjoyed it. Still feel theres more fun to be had with it though.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

be carefull. I'm not aginst toys at all but know that over use can make it dificult to orgasm without them.

I would recomend using them in moderation. and still use your fingers/hands so when you find someone you can still enjoy sex/lovemaking without the aid of a toy.

as a guy I would feel slighted if we always had to use a toy for her to orgasm. JMHO

good luck with your new life! an adventure.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a variety of toys, but these are my favorites.

I am one of those women that like to have deep stimulation, so a wand is always high on my list of choices and I definitely prefer the glass. They are made from glass like the Pyrex in many peoples kitchens so they are durable, you don't want to drop them on concrete or they probably will break but regular use they will last a long, long time. The glass is super easy to clean and any lube can be used with them. They are also great for temperature play.

They come in a variety of shapes and sizes and even have vibrating options if you like. One of my favorites is the Icicles no. 5 twisty swirl Eco-Friendly » Glass - A Place For Passion with a slight curve and mild texture from the swirl. There are some with nubs for stimulation, but I don't personally like those, too much stimulation for me. There are also some that are smooth from top to bottom. 

I often pair this with a bullet vibe or this Harmony Slim G Vibrator 7-inch - Black - DJ0915-03 - A Place For Passion slim g-spot vibe. I like the combo because it provides a full feeling along with the vibrations on the vulva. 

My most recent purchase is this Tiani - Deep Rose - LELO-1753 - A Place For Passion one. The reviews were spotty for couple use but very high for individual use. So far I agree with the reviews. 

A close friend has a Rabbit style vibrator that she loves and has highly recommended to me. I have yet to try one, Vibrators » Rabbit Style - A Place For Passion but have been told they are very enjoyable. I may buy one of these in the future.

I like to change things up each time so my body and mind don't get conditioned to any one thing and get dependent on that one thing. I have vibes that have varying speeds and pulsing that I can use. I also have times that I don't use a vibe at all. Variety is the spice of life, after all.

I avoid the ones that are the squishy kind, don't want any nasty chemicals. There are a lot of options out there and a lot of providers. My favorite is Welcome to A Place For Passion! due to better prices, fast shipping and great customer service. When I ordered from Adam and Eve, the shipping was free but the prices were a lot higher and it took ages to get my order. A Place For Passion has never taken more than a week and the price point is much more to my liking for the same products. 

If I were in your position I would also buy myself some sexy lingerie. I personally think a pretty piece of lingerie in a nice fabric that feels great against the skin goes a long way to making me feel sexy. It is fun to wear a little something sexy under your business clothes too. Kind of a little secret that you have that can put a smile on your face all day. Lingerie & Sexy Apparel - A Place For Passion

Have fun shopping!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Miss Scarlett had to give up her electric vibrator and masturbating by hand takes so much longer. 

(First world problems.)


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

lovemylife said:


> If I were in your position I would also buy myself some sexy lingerie. I personally think a pretty piece of lingerie in a nice fabric that feels great against the skin goes a long way to making me feel sexy. It is fun to wear a little something sexy under your business clothes too. Kind of a little secret that you have that can put a smile on your face all day. Lingerie & Sexy Apparel - A Place For Passion
> 
> Have fun shopping!


This is something I have already been doing. When things started going to crap, I did the "180" without even knowing I was. I started working out, making myself look good. I went out and got all new clothes. Mostly dresses and skirts. High heels. I am getting my nails done. And I bought a bunch of sexy bras, panties, nighties, and slips. I feel sexy...and I haven't felt that way in a LONG time. 

Thank you all for your suggestions. I am a huge fan of hands and fingers for self play, but sometimes, you need that little bit more. So, I got rid of my toys, and plan on getting some new, fun things for myself. 

If anyone has more to add....please do!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

3 words: Hitachi Magic Wand.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife is partial to the Pure Romance "Thumbs Up" g-spot vibe. It's her go-to toy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Batman4691 said:


> I don't know what to recommend because it's hard to recommend something that you may have already tried and retired.
> 
> My wife only had two toys. Her favorite was/is a massive dildo about 10 inches long and proportionally thick. It was molded after a male porn stars member.
> She never liked vibrators. She said they were too over stimulating to the point of discomfort.
> ...


And you said wife buried the nearly 10" dildo... If it was old school porn stars may have been Ron Jeremy or John Holmes.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

treyvion said:


> And you said wife buried the nearly 10" dildo... If it was old school porn stars may have been Ron Jeremy or John Holmes.


Not quite that old school. I went over some of the adult sex toy sites and found the item. It was Jeff Stryker. 
Jeff Stryker Realistic Penis 

I don't remember ever hearing of the guy, but I am not into the who's who of male porn stars.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Batman4691 said:


> Not quite that old school. I went over some of the adult sex toy sites and found the item. It was Jeff Stryker.
> Jeff Stryker Realistic Penis
> 
> I don't remember ever hearing of the guy, but I am not into the who's who of male porn stars.


I don't remember him, but that is an impressive tool.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

treyvion said:


> I don't remember him, but that is an impressive tool.


Primarily appeared in gay porn, but did some straight porn, too, usually with then-gf Jamie Summers (he was "gay for pay," I guess) in the late 80's/early 90's. They had a great scene together in "Jamie Loves Jeff."

Or so I hear. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

